# IE7 Keeps Hanging



## dsmike2008 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm having an issue with IE7 hanging while trying to view a site I've developed. If you go to http://www.shundahai.net in IE7, everything will be fine for 5-15 clicks through the site. Then, all of a sudden, you will notice some of the images not appearing. Once this happens once, you can still click to other pages but the images won't appear. If you try to click refresh nothing will appear. I can immediately open up IE6 or Firefox and go to the site and browse around fine so it's not a connection issue or server issue.

I've tried viewing the site with add-ons disabled and it still hung. I've been able to reproduce this issue on multiple computers running different OS. I've seen many posts regarding issues similar to this with no definitive answers except for disabling add-ons or using a different browser. Like I said, I've tried disabling add-ons and that didn't work, and because it's a site I've developed I'd like those using IE7 to be able to view it regardless of what browser I use.

I'd appreciate it if someone could give me alternative ideas to what could be causing this to happen. Also, if anybody can confirm that they can reproduce the issue in IE7 under other conditions. The site is hosted on a Windows Server 2003 machine and uses Flash, Javascript, .asp, mysql, css. Just to be safe, I've also tried it without flash or javascript and it still hung! Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

I get the same problem in IE7, but I can't see any obvious cause (or solution) for it. You could try using CSS divs instead of tables for the layout - it may be the tables that are confusing IE (that's just an idea).

If only everyone used Firefox...


----------



## dsmike2008 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the verification. Could the issue have anything to do with DNS or IIS? I ask because this site is running from a web builder program that I am testing. There are 5 or 6 domains being tested. Most of the domains display similar issues, meaning at some point they hang IE7. However, one domain never has this issue. It runs perfectly all the time. The domains that do not work also hang when in the CMS area. This other domain never crashes. All the domains are set up exactly the same in DNS, pointing to the same IP address. IIS is configured to read all requests for that IP address without using Host Headers. The domain that works is nothing special. It was not the first one I set up or the last. I have no idea why that would be the case, it just seems like too much of a coincident. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## dsmike2008 (Apr 11, 2008)

I put the website on a different IP address and the problem seemed to go away, does anybody know why IE7 would have a problem with a specific IP address that doesn't cause an issue in IE6 or FF? This issue was a problem with 5 of the 6 domains on this IP address in IE7 and now they all work on a new IP address. I'd really like to know why IE7 was affected like this on this particular IP address. If anybody has any ideas I'd appreciate it.


----------

